# Arganese Ambassador Figurado Cigar Review - The best value for price perfecto



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I paid $40 for a box of 25 of these little darlings from Famous.

Construction and appearance are on par with La Aurora Preferidos and Gurkha pe...

Read the full review here: Arganese Ambassador Figurado Cigar Review - The best value for price perfecto


----------

